# drill press - increase height



## rafezetter (13 Mar 2015)

I bought a Lidl drill press recently and while it's great, I recently struggled a bit when drilling the holes for my moxon vice build where the distance between the end of a spade bit and the wood has only juust cleared after adding a bench to aid supporting large long stock, so I was wondering if anyone has been daft enough to increase the height of the support bar by sleeving steel tubes?

I have no room for a larger floor standing model and doubt this will happen very often, but it would be quite handy to increase the height a bit. I know you can buy stubby spade bits, but I needed the full length, and then some, to drill the almost 6" deep hole.

Any thoughts? (and possible takers of making / welding 2 tubes together?)


----------



## RogerP (13 Mar 2015)

What is the diameter of the tube?


----------



## Racers (13 Mar 2015)

Mount it at the edge of your bench and swing it round over the edge.

Pete


----------



## xy mosian (13 Mar 2015)

I do not know the Lidl drill press. However if you are talking about the rear pillar. Can't you just rotate the head, of the drill, so that the bit falls outside the base and then lift the base?
That's what I do with my old, old, Wolf drill stand.
xy

Pete beat me to it.


----------



## rafezetter (15 Mar 2015)

Ordinarily turning it 180 may work (a simple idea that utterly escaped me until mentioned!) but what I'm talking about is being able to use a stable drill table to support the stock to be drilled - if I swing the head 180 it'll be over thin air and i'd have to build another floor base with table to support the stock.

I'll get measurements of the pillar size etc.


----------

